# I plan to make my own hydro any advice?



## Black1269 (Feb 17, 2009)

I wanna make a ebb and flow system. i have a closet im using its about 2.5 feet deep 5 feet long and six feet high how many plants do you think i can fit in there? i am going to use a rubbermade tub for a resevoir and not sure about the tray yet see wut wal mart has lol i wanted to use a fish tank pump but was told to use a submersable one any opinions? Thats about it i have never done this before so any help would be good thanks guys!


----------



## CasualGrower (Feb 17, 2009)

You could get maybe 5 plants inthat space.... it all depends on how much you train them though, but 5 decent sized plants.

Figure each plant will take 1-2 sq ft.  depending on growing style and of course how long you veg them before flowering them.  Heh, you could get one plant to take up 10 or more square ft.


----------



## NewbieG (Feb 17, 2009)

You could fit many plants by using 6 by 6 inch square pots, or 1 x 1 pot if you want larger plants and using a Sea of Green with one cola for each plant. I built my own ebb and flow and imo Sea of Green is the highest yielding most space efficient method.

Tips.
1. Buy your flood table don't make it, its just easier.
2. Rubbermaides, and plastic trashcans make good reservoirs.
3. I HIGHLY suggest using pots instead of just throwing a bunch of hydroton into a flood table.
4. If you do use the Sea of Green method, be sure to veg when they are between 10 inchs to 1 foot. This will give you best results with indoor lighting.

GL


----------



## NewbieG (Feb 17, 2009)

If you got any questions, send me a pm.


----------



## punkrocktoker (Feb 17, 2009)

go to lowes and get yourself a plastic concrete mixing tray $5 and very durable works very well for ebb and flow or drip trays.


----------



## Black1269 (Feb 18, 2009)

Would this work it looks too easy
hXXp://upload4.postimage.org/1926214/photo_hosting.html

7. Please post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as 3 pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them. Also we discovered that quite a number pictures hosted on other sites gets deleted after some time making the threads worthless on our forums.


----------



## NewbieG (Feb 18, 2009)

Black1269 said:
			
		

> Would this work it looks too easy
> hXXp://upload4.postimage.org/1926214/photo_hosting.html
> 
> 7. Please post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as 3 pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them. Also we discovered that quite a number pictures hosted on other sites gets deleted after some time making the threads worthless on our forums.



It may work, but it wont work well. If you want to do a similart set up. Use the same system except put it in a 3 or 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 18, 2009)

That's sort of DWC, but definitely not ebb and flow. There isn't enough room for roots in that setup. The roots can not be exposed to light, light will also cause algae to grow in that setup. You would need to cover it in tape, but I'm telling you it's too small. Like NewbieG said, do a 5 gallon set up.


----------



## Black1269 (Feb 18, 2009)

it was just something i found that guy was growing salvia. i understand about keeping the rez coverd. And i know its not a ebb and flow lol. It looked way easier to build then the ebband flow. If something so simple can yeild such good results then why isnt everyone doing it? So i should stack 2 5gal buckets on top of each other or use one and something else? hook up a bubbler and thats that? is this the easiest way of making a hydro set up?


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 18, 2009)

no, that's not what you want. Read about DWC. Search this site for it, search youtube, search the web. tons of info out there, really easy to set up.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 18, 2009)

One 5 gallon bucket with a 5" net pot and hydroton. air pump running to a air stone in bottom of bucket, that is it simplified, but still do some research.


----------



## Black1269 (Feb 18, 2009)

i have no hyro shop anywhere even close to where i live would sand and perlite be a bad medium or wut else should i use that doesnt come from a grow shop


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 18, 2009)

do not cut corners, you want/need hydroton, you can buy it online. What country do you live in?


----------



## Black1269 (Feb 18, 2009)

Canada but no credit card is sand and perlite unsuitable


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes, because it will not stay in a net pot.Sand is not going to work. You can buy a prepaid credit card and then use it to buy things off the net. I have heard about people trying to use things like lava rock and other porous substrate but it never seems to work out. I should mention I am a dirt grower, just about everything I know about hydroponics I learned here, and from one friend. If you do a few searches all of the info I've told you is already on this site. I'm happy to help but most of your questions have already been answered on here.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 18, 2009)

Check to see if any places will allow you to do a cash on delivery or western union transfer or if you can send them a check or money order. I think hydroempire takes western union.


----------



## Black1269 (Feb 18, 2009)

ok ill stop asking questions but am having hard time finding answers to these questions thats why i ask lol a prepaid card is a good idea thanks


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 18, 2009)

feel free to ask questions, i didn't mean don't ask questions, just make sure you're also doing some searching. That's the greatest thing about this forum, if you ask a question 99.9% of the time someone will answer!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 18, 2009)

Black1269 said:
			
		

> If something so simple can yeild such good results then why isnt everyone doing it? So i should stack 2 5gal buckets on top of each other or use one and something else? hook up a bubbler and thats that? is this the easiest way of making a hydro set up?



LOL--There are _*tons*_ of people on here growing that way.  You need a bucket, a net pot, an air pump, air stone and hydrotron.  That is it.


----------



## Black1269 (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks that was the pic i needed to see puts everything in place thanks


----------



## NewbieG (Feb 18, 2009)

I am currently doing both ebb and flow and DWC. I am having a little trouble with DWC as my moms roots are turning a little brown but growing very very fast. Ebb and flow I think is the safest because your plants are not in the water as much so the water being messed up for a while is not nearly as bad as with DWC where the roots are always in water. I would say DWC is for larger plants longer grows. Ebb and flow is shorter plants, shorter grows, more plants. You just have to decide what you want out of a grow. IF you got a good year where your in one place and you can afford to do a 2 month veg and flower your plants out then go for it with DWC. IF you, like myself, need quicker turn around and dont have the space or time to commit to a single grow I think ebb and flow is better. I'm not saying you can't grow the best weed in the world from ebb and flow, but ask any grower. Bigger plants usually equates to better quality bud, all other things being constant.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 18, 2009)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> I am currently doing both ebb and flow and DWC. I am having a little trouble with DWC as my moms roots are turning a little brown but growing very very fast. Ebb and flow I think is the safest because your plants are not in the water as much so the water being messed up for a while is not nearly as bad as with DWC where the roots are always in water. I would say DWC is for larger plants longer grows. Ebb and flow is shorter plants, shorter grows, more plants. You just have to decide what you want out of a grow. IF you got a good year where your in one place and you can afford to do a 2 month veg and flower your plants out then go for it with DWC. IF you, like myself, need quicker turn around and dont have the space or time to commit to a single grow I think ebb and flow is better. I'm not saying you can't grow the best weed in the world from ebb and flow, but ask any grower. Bigger plants usually equates to better quality bud, all other things being constant.



Sorry, but IMO, there are far more things that can go wrong in an ebb and flow than there is in a DWC.  DWC is generally the easiest and most foolproof because it quite simply , well, the simplest .  The only mechanical thing DWC uses is an air pump and they are pretty darned dependable.  Ebb and flow requires a water pump (which heats up the res water and can clog and fail), a timer (which can fail), and some kind of drainage system (that can get clogged with roots).  DWC is not necessarily meant for larger plants that you have to veg longer.

Not that there is anything wrong with an ebb and flow, it is just more prone to problems than a DWC.


----------



## Black1269 (Feb 18, 2009)

so if i decide to go with the DWC i just need to check on it a lil more often? Other than that it does seem easier and more fool proof lol


----------



## 311Grower (Feb 20, 2009)

Black1269 said:
			
		

> Would this work it looks too easy
> hXXp://upload4.postimage.org/1926214/photo_hosting.html
> 
> 7. Please post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as 3 pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them. Also we discovered that quite a number pictures hosted on other sites gets deleted after some time making the threads worthless on our forums.


 
You don't see any results for that setup for a reason, looks like a junior high kid put that together thinking he had a sweet hydro setup, probably used a normal light bulb to grow too.


----------

